
ETHletter – set up the price for incoming emails [beta] - pavlovdog
ETHletter is a mail service - like Gmail, Yahoo mail or any other. But there&#x27;s one big difference - during the email creation, you can set up the price for 1 incoming email (in Ethers, fiat money will be available soon). So, anyone who sends you an email needs to pay to you.<p>All the transfers are implemented within the Ethereum blockchain. No tokens - only Ethers are used. The Ethers are transferring directly to your address, right after the payment is confirmed by the miners. If the sender doesn&#x27;t have enough funds&#x2F;don&#x27;t know about ETHletter - don&#x27;t worry, we will respond him with the instructions and description. The sender doesn&#x27;t need to sign up at the ETHletter service - he just needs to top up his balance with one click.<p>You can easily use ETHletter within the web-interface. Or you can set up your favorite mail client - Thunderbird, Outlook, etc. Also, you can set up the email forwarding, so you don&#x27;t even need to use your ethletter email directly.<p>The service is free, no limits on emails or any other pitfalls
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.ethletter.com
======
Berri
Interesting idea, will wait for your release on main net. Will other
currencies be added (I mean EOS or other smart-contract platforms maybe) ?

~~~
pavlovdog
For now we don't play to integrate other blockchain networks. But I think we
can add the ability to set up payments in another crypto (by using exchange
rates).

------
pavlovdog
I will be happy to answer for any critics/comments

------
desage
Nice project. I'll use it for my job messaging.

~~~
pavlovdog
Thanks! Also, you can subscribe to our newsletter (at the bottom of
[https://ethletter.com](https://ethletter.com)) so you won't miss the updates

~~~
desage
When do you plan to use mainnet?

~~~
pavlovdog
Most likely, we will move to the Mainnet on 10 October. Right now we are
testing the app on the Ropsten testnet.

